# nopattern jacket



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

anybody have the burton nopattern jacket kevin pearce wore at the x games 2 years ago? do you like it? I don't know if its just me but I still think this jacket is awesome and was wondering where I could get one and how much it would cost. I searched on the internet a little bit and didn't find it. just wondering, but do you see this jacket a lot out on the slopes?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

I could have sworn I saw that on brociety/one of those sites a few months ago. 
I agree it's a pretty cool looking jacket.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

never been to brociety till just now. how do I look for the jacket on their site? there isn't a search or a browse that I could see.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

Brociety sells a single random piece of equipment that's related to snowboarding at a time. They either sell it for a duration of time being no more than 2 hours, or until its gone. You can't search, you can't browse, what you can do is use their alerts feature that'll notify you what item is up for grabs. Stuff on there is dirt cheap and they're owned by backcountry which means you get their warranty, so it's pretty much an epic win.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

yea i figured out that they only sell one item at a time but I didn't know it had the guarantee thats cool. I found the jacket I'm looking for at a couple different websites (from the thread by alaric that has all the good sites) and the best price I found it for was 84.95 at Tactics.com. I was confused as to why the same jacket had 3 different names? when I searched for the picture it was called kevin pearce's no pattern but I don't think that was the official name, then as I was looking at the different websites some called it the burton launch and some called it the burton continum down. I still haven't heard from anyone if it is a good jacket or not so I haven't ordered it.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

It's probably the same shell graphic but different insulating materials.

Post links so it's easier to do some comparing.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

wow I'm seeing them from $215 down to $85 at tactics.com. 
here are some links:

Burton Continuum Down Jacket - Men's from Backcountryoutlet.com

Burton Men's Continuum Down Jacket - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com

Burton Launch Jacket (Closeout) - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Jackets

NOPATTERN

there was more sites too but I figured this would be enough, there was another site that I can't find now that Had it called the launch but was $170-180 and said it was %50 off so I don't think the launch just means it cheaper.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i hope you wear an xl


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

I was right, the Continuum is insulated and has a better waterproof and breathable raing, so it will probably be poofier.
The Launch is just a lightweight shell.

You can wear a good fleece under the Launch and probably get the same results as with the other one. From my experience I've seen a lot of people wearing that pattern at Mountain Creek last year, and I only went for 2 days, so if you're going for individuality, keep that in mind.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

okay, I ended up ordering it last night. yeah I did get an XL, it was all they had. And being only the shell is fine with me because then I can layer which is what works best. The 5,000 water proof is less like you said, but from what I understand that should still be perfectly fine unless I plan on swimming in it right? and lastly yes I did kinda want individuality with it, but I also knew a lot of other people would have it too so I don't really care that much. But in michigan (where I usually snowboard) I don't usually see it, so over here I might still be one of the few who have it, unless a bunch of people in the midwest decided to wait till the offseason like me and get it half off


----------

